
DeepNude was killed off by its creator - noobiemcfoob
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/27/tech/deepnude-naked-women-ai/index.html
======
toomuchtodo
Not a domain expert, but curious if one would comment. This was _only_ trained
on 10,000 images and was supposedly not bad at its function. Would it be fair
to say “the horse is out of the barn” and copycats are going to crop up
trained on far more images to improve accuracy?

